# مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة .. asmicheal*

بسم اللة القوى 


من تجميعى من النت 

صور اتمنى تعجبكم 


لام النور العذراء القديسة مريم


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*


----------



## القسيس محمد (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## mero_engel (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*

حلوووين خالص
بركه ام النور وشفاعتها تكون مع الجميع
ميرسي اسمشيل


----------



## ارووجة (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*

حلوووين كتير ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*

*شكرا للصور الرائعه للملكه الأم العذراء

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*

*صور جميله جداا
شكرا ليكي asmicheal 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## besm alslib (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*

*الصور كتيررر حلوين

تسلم ايديكي عليها 

الرب يبارك تعبك 
*​


----------



## سور (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*

 صور جميله قوى اسميشال
بركة ام النور وصلواتها وتكون معانا​


----------



## مسيحية غزاوية (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*

*يا مريم زنبق الطهارة الرائق انني اهنئك مبتهجا معك على انك منذ اول دقيقة من الحبل بك قد حظيت بنعم وافرة وكنت داركة العقل بالتمام. فالشكر والحمد للثاولث المعظم على المحاسن السنية التي اغناك بها. واذ كنت انا بائسا وفقيرا الى النعمة فأسلك يا امي الحنونة ان تنعمي على نفسي الذليلة بالمواهب السماوية. واجعليني انتفع بكنوز الحبل بك النقي. آمين
شكرا على الصور *


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*

جميلة جدا جدا 

تسلمو ايديك اسميشال 

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مجموعة صور رائعة للسيدة العذراء روووووووووعة*

*جمييييييييييلة جدا*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع


=


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (18 أغسطس 2012)

كل سنة وانتو طيبين 
موضوع جميل 
واقبلوا منى مشاركتى ببعض الصور













​


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2016)

يوميا على قناة اغابى 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


























=​


----------

